# Unable to load BXXS5.DLL



## Tanya4127 (Jul 22, 2004)

I need help I have Windows ME and evertime I turn on my computer and it loads I get the message that it can not load C:\Windows\BXXS5.DLL. Do I need this file? What is it for and how do I reinstall it if I do need it.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

You might want to read  this


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

lease do this. Click here: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html to download Hijack This. *Its very important that you save it to its own folder on your hard drive, such as program files (not temporary files or the desktop), so that it can create proper back-ups and be able to restore them if necessary*. 

Close all open windows and open Hijack This. Click Scan. When the scan is finished (it only takes a second), the scan button will change to Save Log. Click on Save Log and then save it to NotePad. Click on Edit  Select all  copy and then paste into the thread.

*DO NOT FIX ANYTHING YET*, most items that appear in the log are harmless or even needed.


----------



## Tanya4127 (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are the files that I found after running the Hijack program

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 4:00:24 PM, on 7/23/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\SUPPORTCENTER\SMARTBRIDGE\MOTIVESB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\KYQRDAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TSMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFAX MESSENGER PLUS 3.2\J2GDLLCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFAX MESSENGER PLUS 3.2\J2GTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PSC 500 98\scanning\Hpodlb08.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\SUPPORTCENTER\BIN\MPBTN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F09A31F1-A986-4EAB-A4AD-6E759E01963C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KDX3J.DLL
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.0000.2693\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: E.HH - {9E992732-295F-4987-8BE3-16FAC1639198} - C:\WINDOWS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\IESERVICE\IESERVICE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: IE Agent - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000221} - C:\PROGRA~1\CLEARS~1\CSIE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\SUPPOR~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bxxs5] RunDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\BXXS5.DLL,DllRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [isfjcwhd] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ncjuiipe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALCHEM] C:\WINDOWS\ALCHEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QtwW4] C:\WINDOWS\Kyqrdad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dpcproxy] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPCPROXY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Updater] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0000.2693\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\tsmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Installer] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INSTALLER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [\IEService.exe] C:\WINDOWS\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\IESERV~1\IEService.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: HP ODLB08.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PSC 500 98\scanning\Hpodlb08.exe
O4 - Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\SupportCenter\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: Corel Family & Friends Reminders.LNK = C:\Program Files\Corel\Print House Magic 4 Premium\cffrem.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: eFax Live Menu 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger Plus 3.2\J2GDllCmd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: eFax Tray Menu 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger Plus 3.2\J2GTray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O16 - DPF: {D06A22B4-6087-4D3D-B7AF-82B113E9ABD4} (CPostLaunch Object) - http://www2.verizon.net/update/msnwebinstall/includes/vzWebIns.CAB
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C7F15E1-F31A-44FD-AA1A-2EC63AAFFD3A} (SpeedCtrl Class) - http://www.atelys.com/src/Speedup.ocx
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.addictivetechnologies.net/DM0/cab/ATPartners.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr_ext.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4379/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O21 - SSODL: AUHook - {BCBCD383-3E06-11D3-91A9-00C04F68105C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download and run the following programs:

*CWSHREDDER*

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4086.html

Close all browser windows, open cwshredder.exe then click "Fix" and let it run.

Then restart your computer.

*IMPORTANT*! To help prevent this from happening again, you should install all the Microsoft security patches and critical updates.

*AD-AWARE*

Go here: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/
and download Ad-Aware 6 Build 181

Install the program and launch it.

First in the main window look in the bottom right-hand corner and click on Check for updates now and download the latest reference files.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------ON=GREEN

From main window: Click Start then Activate in-depth scan (recommended)

Click Use custom scanning options then click Customize and have these options selected: Under Drives and Folders put a check by Scan within archives and below that under Memory and Registry put a check by all the options there.

Now click on the Tweak button in that same window. Under Scanning engine select Unload recognized processes during scanning and under Cleaning Engine select Let windows remove files in use at next reboot

Click proceed to save your settings.

Now to scan just click the Next button.

When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right click the window and choose select all from the drop down menu and click Next)

Restart your computer

*SPYBOT SEARCH & DESTROY*

http://majorgeeks.com/download2471.html

Open Spybot Search & Destroy (Click Start, Programs, Spybot S&D (Advanced Mode). Click online, Search for updates, Download all available updates. Close all Browser windows, Click ''Check for Problems''. Anything that needs to be fixed it will show in red and have a green check in the box to the left. Click ''Fix Selected Problems'', Then restart your computer.

Then, after rebooting, please post another log and well see whats left to get rid of.


----------



## Tanya4127 (Jul 22, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 10:22:17 PM, on 7/23/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\SUPPORTCENTER\SMARTBRIDGE\MOTIVESB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\KYQRDAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TSMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFAX MESSENGER PLUS 3.2\J2GDLLCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFAX MESSENGER PLUS 3.2\J2GTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PSC 500 98\scanning\Hpodlb08.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\SUPPORTCENTER\BIN\MPBTN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.0000.2693\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: E.HH - {9E992732-295F-4987-8BE3-16FAC1639198} - C:\WINDOWS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\IESERVICE\IESERVICE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\SUPPOR~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [isfjcwhd] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ncjuiipe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QtwW4] C:\WINDOWS\Kyqrdad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dpcproxy] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPCPROXY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Updater] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0000.2693\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\tsmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Installer] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INSTALLER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: HP ODLB08.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PSC 500 98\scanning\Hpodlb08.exe
O4 - Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\SupportCenter\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: Corel Family & Friends Reminders.LNK = C:\Program Files\Corel\Print House Magic 4 Premium\cffrem.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: eFax Live Menu 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger Plus 3.2\J2GDllCmd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: eFax Tray Menu 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger Plus 3.2\J2GTray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O16 - DPF: {D06A22B4-6087-4D3D-B7AF-82B113E9ABD4} (CPostLaunch Object) - http://www2.verizon.net/update/msnwebinstall/includes/vzWebIns.CAB
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C7F15E1-F31A-44FD-AA1A-2EC63AAFFD3A} - http://www.atelys.com/src/Speedup.ocx
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr_ext.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4379/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O21 - SSODL: AUHook - {BCBCD383-3E06-11D3-91A9-00C04F68105C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL

Thankfully the problem that I was having has been resolved thanks to you but what about the rest of this stuff After I ran spybot the only thing that popped up that needed to be fixed was something called DSO Exploit What is that?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't worry about the DSO exploits, that's a bug in the new version of Spybot S & D.

Turn off system restore. On the desktop, right-click on My Computer, click properties, click system restore tab, check turn off system restore, click apply and then OK. Restart your computer. Once your system is clean you will turn it back on and create a new restore point.

Rescan with Hijack This, close all browser windows except Hijack This, put a check mark beside these entries and click fix checked.

*R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\SUPPOR~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [isfjcwhd] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ncjuiipe.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QtwW4] C:\WINDOWS\Kyqrdad.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\tsmgr.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Installer] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INSTALLER.EXE

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/f...etup1.0.0.8.cab

O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsol...ArcadeRdxIE.cab*

Then boot to safe mode (see how below), locate and delete these files and/or folders:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*ncjuiipe.exe* - file
C:\WINDOWS\*Kyqrdad.exe* - file
C:\WINDOWS\*tsmgr.exe * - file
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\*INSTALLER.EXE* - file

How to restart to safe mode:
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

These files may be hidden so please do this:
·	Open My Computer. 
·	Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options. 
·	Select the View Tab. 
·	Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders. 
·	Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option. 
·	Click Yes to confirm. 
·	Click OK. 
·	Click Start, Programs and Accessories and open Windows Explorer. 
·	Select a hard drive from the left hand side of the Windows Explorer window. 
·	Select View the Entire contents of this drive

Then reboot and post another log please.


----------



## Tanya4127 (Jul 22, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 5:40:58 PM, on 7/25/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\ADAPTEC SHARED\CREATECD\CREATECD50.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFAX MESSENGER PLUS 3.2\J2GDLLCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFAX MESSENGER PLUS 3.2\J2GTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PSC 500 98\scanning\Hpodlb08.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VERIZON ONLINE\SUPPORTCENTER\BIN\MPBTN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\PERSONAL FIREWALL\MPFAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\SPYBOTSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.0000.2693\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: E.HH - {9E992732-295F-4987-8BE3-16FAC1639198} - C:\WINDOWS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\IESERVICE\IESERVICE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.0000.2693\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD50] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\CreateCD\CreateCD50.exe" -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dpcproxy] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DPCPROXY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Updater] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.0000.2693\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\PERSON~1\MPFTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: HP ODLB08.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP PSC 500 98\scanning\Hpodlb08.exe
O4 - Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\SupportCenter\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: Corel Family & Friends Reminders.LNK = C:\Program Files\Corel\Print House Magic 4 Premium\cffrem.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: eFax Live Menu 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger Plus 3.2\J2GDllCmd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: eFax Tray Menu 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger Plus 3.2\J2GTray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Control Pad - {28D44DAD-D1FC-4d4f-BB1B-ADF037C8DDBC} - C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\Verizon Online Control Pad\VerizonControlPad.Exe
O16 - DPF: {D06A22B4-6087-4D3D-B7AF-82B113E9ABD4} (CPostLaunch Object) - http://www2.verizon.net/update/msnwebinstall/includes/vzWebIns.CAB
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://support.dell.com/us/en/systemprofiler/SysProfLCD.CAB
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C7F15E1-F31A-44FD-AA1A-2EC63AAFFD3A} - http://www.atelys.com/src/Speedup.ocx
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr_ext.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4379/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O21 - SSODL: AUHook - {BCBCD383-3E06-11D3-91A9-00C04F68105C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I missed one the last time around.

Please rescan with Hijack This and have it fix this entry:

*O2 - BHO: E.HH - {9E992732-295F-4987-8BE3-16FAC1639198} - C:\WINDOWS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\IESERVICE\IESERVICE.DLL (file missing)*

How's everything running now?


----------



## Tanya4127 (Jul 22, 2004)

Everything is running great. Thank you fo the help. To think I took my PC to a tech who charged me $260.00 and my PC was still acting up. Thank you for all the help. Now all I need is to buy a new mouse


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.

Now you can turn system restore back on and create a new restore point:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/learnmore/tips/kimsey1.mspx

I also recommend downloading *SPYWAREBLASTER & SPYWAREGUARD*, for added protection.

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

*Read here to see how to tighten your security*:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html


----------



## KHolloman (Jul 22, 2004)

I didn't realize tsmgr and installer.exe were bad....I seen the rest, but hey you learn something new everyday  Good job cookiegal


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Tanya4127 (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you so much!!!!!!! My PC is working so much better.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm closing this thread as it has been solved.

*ANYONE ONE ELSE WITH A SIMILAR PROBLEM PLEASE START A NEW THREAD.*


----------

